# Ranitomeya Imitator Throat Lump



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Hi, is this lump on my frogs throat normal? I don't think I have noticed it previously. The frog is about 7 months of OOW.

























Ricky


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

If it is always there, than no. There is probably nothing you can do about it, but you should contact a herp veterinarian immediately. Even if he survives, do not use him in breeding. It is almost certainly some sort of tumor. If he starts having eating difficulty, you should probably euthanize him.
Sometimes frogs look like they have a lump after calling, but I do not think that is the case here.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Eurydactylodes said:


> If it is always there, than no. There is probably nothing you can do about it, but you should contact a herp veterinarian immediately. Even if he survives, do not use him in breeding. It is almost certainly some sort of tumor. If he starts having eating difficulty, you should probably euthanize him.
> Sometimes frogs look like they have a lump after calling, but I do not think that is the case here.


Ok, thanks. I will keep an eye on it to see if it always there or not.

Ricky


----------



## Cindabird (Oct 10, 2021)

In a young frog, a persistent lump could also be something non-neoplastic, like an abscess or a granuloma that formed around a piece of foreign material. Definitely should get the little guy to a qualified veterinarian if possible. Good luck!


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I was able to get another photo before the little guy hid.

I don't really see it in this one.

Am I freaking out over nothing?


----------



## jp1618 (Dec 28, 2020)

I would observe for another 24 hours.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

jp1618 said:


> I would observe for another 24 hours.


Agree, see if it persists and reappears in the next week or so.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Agree, see if it persists and reappears in the next week or so.


Have you seen anything like this before? Is it possible it is a male trying to call, or it ate something large on mistake?

Ricky


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I fed the frogs so hopefully this little frog doesn't hide all day. I have been examining the tank frequently, but have not seen it.

If the mass is still present, should I quarantine this frog?

Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Imatreewaterme said:


> I fed the frogs so hopefully this little frog doesn't hide all day. I have been examining the tank frequently, but have not seen it.
> 
> If the mass is still present, should I quarantine this frog?
> 
> ...


Not sure what would cause it, and I have never seen it before. Maybe something caught in his throat? Not sure. See if it persists, then worry about it


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Not sure what would cause it, and I have never seen it before. Maybe something caught in his throat? Not sure. See if it persists, then worry about it


I checked today and it seems to be gone. Wooo, I will keep an eye on it though.

Ricky


----------

